# Be Still My Soul



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;E226NpTWTOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E226NpTWTOk&feature=related[/video]

Be still, my soul, the Lord is on my side,
Bear patiently the cross of grief and pain.
Leave to thy God to order and provide,
In every change He, faithful, will remain.
Be still, my soul, thy best, thy heavenly Father,
Through stormy ways leads to a joyful end.

FINLANDIA 10.10.10.10.10.10


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 9, 2008)

truly beautiful singing.
this tune was taken from Jean Sibelius Tone Poem, "Finlandia". Ironically the first time I heard this piece was at my Grandmother's funeral.


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow. Who are those kids?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2008)

May the LORD be glorified!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2008)

That was great!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2008)

> Bear patiently the cross of grief and pain.
> Leave to thy God to order and provide,



I suspect one will look in vain for this sentiment in most of the "7-11" Jesus is my boyfriend "praise songs" of today, as well as the shallower "gospel songs" of yesteryear. Elizabeth Prentiss' "More Love to Thee" which contains the line "Let sorrow do it's work, send grief and pain" also comes to mind.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 10, 2008)

Anton Bruckner said:


> truly beautiful singing.
> this tune was taken from Jean Sibelius Tone Poem, "Finlandia". Ironically the first time I heard this piece was at my Grandmother's funeral.



I have heard a different hymn done to this tune as well.... but I cannot remember the name. Its a great tune


----------



## MW (Nov 10, 2008)

I remember someone telling me this was Eric Liddell's favourite; which, if you consider what activity made him feel the pleasure of God, it is the more significant.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Wow. Who are those kids?




Libera. A boys choir that won a TV talent contest. They are very good.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 10, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Who are those kids?
> ...



I really enjoy this type of music. Do you know if they are ok to listen to in general? I would like to buy one of their cds but don't want to get it if they sing say "Catholic" stuff in general. I know this song we sing it in my chuch.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2008)

Matthias said:


> Anton Bruckner said:
> 
> 
> > truly beautiful singing.
> ...



The Hymn "We Rest on Thee" (#449 in the Trinity Hymnal) as well as "A Christian Home" (#719) use this tune...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 11, 2008)

sjonee said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Prufrock said:
> ...



Sarah,

They'll sing anything that is popular. I was suprised they sung this to be honest but there is a demand for it. As far as I know they are essentially a secular choir.

JH


----------



## Matthias (Nov 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Matthias said:
> 
> 
> > Anton Bruckner said:
> ...




Ahhh yes "A Christian Home"...thats the one. I love that Hymn


----------

